# Total Finder et Cmd + A



## whereismymind (6 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis que je suis sur Snow Leopard, j'utilise Total Finder que j'adore mais je trouve qu'il a juste un petit défaut. Depuis que je l'ai installé, la commande "Cmd + A" ferme toutes les fenêtres du Finder au lieu de sélectionner tous les éléments comme ça doit le faire à la base.

Je n'ai pas trouvé comment modifier cela ni éventuellement quel serai le nouveau raccourci clavier à la place de "Cmd + A".

Merci de votre aide.

Toi, tu es faché avec mon annonce "à lire avant de poster", faudrait quand même que tu te décides à la lire une bonne fois ! 

On déménage.


----------

